# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  سوال درباره اکسل

## msbj22

سلام دوستان
یه سوال درباره اکسل دارم
دو تا جدول دارم که بر اساس اعداد اونا باید یه سری عدد دیگه بدست بیارم (شرط)
طبق اون چیزی که استاد گفته نوشتم اما ارور میده (توی کادر)
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
اینم عکسش
http://uupload.ir/files/ryya_capture.jpg
ممنون میشم

----------


## laia56

شما فایلتون را بگذارید و دقیقا بگویید چکار میخواهید انجام بدهید

----------

